
Cryptocurrency market could hit $1 trillion this year with BTC surging to $50000 - joering2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/07/bitcoin-price-could-hit-50000-this-year-experts-say.html
======
masonic
CNBC are the same geniuses that predicted a 1000-point DJIA drop for Tuesday.

